# LANZHOU | Lanzhou Towers | 277m | 55 fl | 248m | 44 fl | 233m | 37 fl | U/C



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

A塔248米44层/B塔277米55层/C塔233米37层兰州荣光陇汇广场建设纪实(11月19日更新） - 兰州 - 高楼迷摩天族


A塔248米44层/B塔277米55层/C塔233米37层兰州荣光陇汇广场建设纪实(11月19日更新） ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 牛肉面

*2019/08/31*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 牛肉面

*9.24*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 牛肉面

*10.19*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice cluster! 
233 meter and only 37 floors? Impressive floor height


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 牛肉面

*11.9*

*277m*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 牛肉面

*2020/03/21*

*A- 248m
B- 277m
C- 233m*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by listen。
2020/05/04, posted on 2020/05/07





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 牛肉面

2020/06/16














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 牛肉面

2020/08/01










































































*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-11 by 牛肉面


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via 牛肉面 by 荷尔蒙非液体 

2020/11/19










































































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 牛肉面

2021/01/01





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 牛肉面





























*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

oscillation said:


> by 牛肉面


this guy is funny... his name means beef noodles!


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 牛肉面 2021/04/14














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **牛肉面* *2021/05/27



























































*


----------

